# Matured Phrag growth refusing to flower



## Susie11 (Mar 24, 2012)

I have a phragmipedium Mont Fallu in high spike. It had two matured growths and they both looked to be producing sheafs. Only one has gone on to produce a full mature spike -which I shall be posting on here when it opens maybe next week. My question is will the other matured growth produce a spike at some stage or will it never bloom? It has just produced a new growth from the side of the base but as far as I can see there doesn't appear to be any spike on the way? Is this what is known as a blind sheaf?


----------



## Marc (Mar 24, 2012)

Interesting question and I'm looking forward to the answer. I currently have three Phrags ( probably hybrids ) of which one has a sheeth down in the axle and the other two have a spike that allready cleared the axis by 10 to 20 cm's. But since a few months nothing is happening, I moved them a week ago to a south facing window to see if more sun might do the trick but till now I don't see anything happening.


----------



## Rick (Mar 24, 2012)

It's pretty rare that if a sheath has been produced that it will just sit there and do nothing at all until that growth collapses. But in some cases, I've seen the sheath brown/die and then that adult growth just supports a bunch of new basal growth. Basically another form of "bud blast", just at a much earlier stage of spike development.

I would not consider this a common condition, and these days do not consider it a sign of deficiency (except maybe light).


----------



## NYEric (Mar 24, 2012)

Probably waiting for the other spike to pass so its in flower longer. Improves the chance of polination from other plants.


----------



## Susie11 (Mar 24, 2012)

Rick said:


> It's pretty rare that if a sheath has been produced that it will just sit there and do nothing at all until that growth collapses. But in some cases, I've seen the sheath brown/die and then that adult growth just supports a bunch of new basal growth. Basically another form of "bud blast", just at a much earlier stage of spike development.
> 
> I would not consider this a common condition, and these days do not consider it a sign of deficiency (except maybe light).



What I understand a sheaf to be is the smallest leaf that comes out before the spike emerges, is that correct because that is what I mean. The smallest leaf grew and I expected to see the spike tip emerge from the crown -like on the other matured growth- but on this one it has remained empty.


----------



## Susie11 (Mar 24, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Probably waiting for the other spike to pass so its in flower longer. Improves the chance of polination from other plants.



That is very interesting Eric. I see what you mean. Overall the flowering time will be longer instead of them both opening simultaneously. I get that, well I really hope that is the case then. The only reason why I thought that it was faulty was because it has already started a baby growth on the side of the empty old growth and I was told that they start their new growths when they are spiking. But so far no second spike for me just two new growths on the old growths.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 24, 2012)

In nature the species would want to be pollinated by other plants rather than selve. To do this better only one spike would bloom at a time.


----------



## Susie11 (Mar 24, 2012)

NYEric said:


> In nature the species would want to be pollinated by other plants rather than selve. To do this better only one spike would bloom at a time.


Thanks alot Eric. That hads really put my mind at rest. 

Here is the lady in question


----------



## Marc (Mar 24, 2012)

Here are my two Phrags that are stalling.











There are allready some small new growths forming at the base.


----------



## Susie11 (Mar 24, 2012)

Marc said:


> Here are my two Phrags that are stalling.
> 
> 
> 
> There are allready some small new growths forming at the base.


They look healthy. What types are they?


----------



## Marc (Mar 24, 2012)

Susie11 said:


> They look healthy. What types are they?



I don't know :rollhappy:


----------



## Susie11 (Mar 24, 2012)

Marc said:


> I don't know :rollhappy:



I see. Well it will be a nice surprise for you when you do find out when they finally open for you. I would guess some kind of besseae hybrid perhaps?


----------



## Marc (Mar 24, 2012)

Susie11 said:


> I see. Well it will be a nice surprise for you when you do find out when they finally open for you. I would guess some kind of besseae hybrid perhaps?



I don't know, I bought this plant in a nursery in the Netherlands. But I expect that the plants originate from Klinge. They did a lot of hybridising with slippers in general.


----------



## Susie11 (Mar 24, 2012)

Marc said:


> I don't know, I bought this plant in a nursery in the Netherlands. But I expect that the plants originate from Klinge. They did a lot of hybridising with slippers in general.


Well we'll have to wait and see then...


----------



## Marc (Mar 26, 2012)

Susie11 said:


> Well we'll have to wait and see then...



Indeed, I had good hopes though because of the spike but it looks like I will be waiting another year or so.


----------



## Susie11 (Mar 26, 2012)

Marc said:


> Indeed, I had good hopes though because of the spike but it looks like I will be waiting another year or so.



One thing that Orchids teach us is how to be patient! :rollhappy:


----------

